# Buck Colony, anyone try it?



## secuono (Aug 20, 2012)

Can males live in their own colony?
Just had this thought, since my current bucks live with the females and they really could care less...
Thinking that if they lived away from females except for breeding meetings, then they would be far more interested in getting it done.
Another worry would be the reintroduction after taking one buck to meet some females. Would the sent of the females on him make the other males aggressive?
Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 21, 2012)

Just how much money would one like to spend on vet bills  to find out the outcome of this type of sceanario ?


----------



## secuono (Aug 21, 2012)

Why would I take a meat rabbit to the vet?


----------



## shan777 (Aug 21, 2012)

hahahaha Bossroo!!! 

Because there will most probably be lots and lots of fights. Blood blood blood


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 22, 2012)

shan777 said:
			
		

> hahahaha Bossroo!!!
> 
> Because there will most probably be lots and lots of fights. Blood blood blood


Yup !!!   I have seen a case at a novice back yard breeder's place, where one male rabbit not only produced blood, but ate half of the other rabbit's hind quarter.  It was so much in shock that it was just sitting there as the dominanat rabbit was still consuming it.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Aug 22, 2012)

i've kept males together and never had a prob till time to breed. once they bred and were put back together from the scent of the does they were scrappen. thankfully i was there and could seperate them without any probs. had i not been they would have castrated each other. they have been seperated since. boys born and raised together never around does i've kept together but once they hit maturity forget it always seperate them or they will kill each other.


----------

